# Eastfork Tuesday nighters



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, 

I fished several of these last year and was wondering when they officially start this year so I dont miss out... Any help would be great... Thanks


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey 1bad!

I think they start up around mid April or so??

You might have want to call someone on the East Fork Bass Anglers club, I bet they would know. 

http://hometown.aol.com/efbassanglers/index.html


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Are you gonna fish 'em with (against) us this year Tee?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I want to fish more of them this year than I did last year. 


:F


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

somebody at the boat show said they wasnt having them this year


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

has anyone else heard that these tuesday night tournaments are going to stop as well?? That would be retarded bc there were 50 boats a night at those things.....


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone heard IF they are having the Tuesday nighter on East Fork. 

If so when do they start? 

I would think they start up soon??


----------

